
World’s deepest hole, Kola Superdeep Borehole, 40k ft deep, too hot to go deeper - SkyMarshal
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/9786114/worlds-deepest-hole-well-to-hell/
======
quickthrower2
Source of free energy? 180 degrees down there so can pump water down and get
pressure steam back up?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Interesting idea but it's so deep the water/steam might cool before it got
back up to the top. But maybe if a steam turbine could be lowered into it and
made to work somehow, electricity could be generated at the bottom and wired
back up.

------
SkyMarshal
Also the wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kola_Superdeep_Borehole](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kola_Superdeep_Borehole)

Linked the news article b/c has some good graphics and vids not on wikipedia.

------
mindcrime
Shades of "Inferno"[1].

[1]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_(Doctor_Who)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_\(Doctor_Who\))

